# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  trục chính máy tiện

## ngotienanh

bác nào đã tháo bảo dưỡng trục chính máy tiện ikegai rồi có thể hướng dẫn cho e ko ạ,và vòng bi dùng cho loại này như nào ạ.và cái van thủy lực điều khiển đóng mở mâm cặp nó hoạt động như nào ạ.e cảm ơn các bác

----------


## hanasimitai

50 triệu hết phim

----------


## CNC FANUC

> bác nào đã tháo bảo dưỡng trục chính máy tiện ikegai rồi có thể hướng dẫn cho e ko ạ,và vòng bi dùng cho loại này như nào ạ.và cái van thủy lực điều khiển đóng mở mâm cặp nó hoạt động như nào ạ.e cảm ơn các bác


Em nhớ ko nhầm nó là loại NN7420xxK, mã may của bác là bao nhiêu thì mới biết cái xx kia ạ, cái van thủy lực đóng mở mâm cặp zin thường thấy là loại van 5/3 ( một số cụ khi thay thì chơi đại 4/2, 4/3)

----------


## ngotienanh

> Em nhớ ko nhầm nó là loại NN7420xxK, mã may của bác là bao nhiêu thì mới biết cái xx kia ạ, cái van thủy lực đóng mở mâm cặp zin thường thấy là loại van 5/3 ( một số cụ khi thay thì chơi đại 4/2, 4/3)


cảm ơn bác ^^

----------

